# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Holby City Screencaps

## StarsOfCCTV

Ok...so I know these aren't _from_ Holby City but it's Connie!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Well Amanda Mealing...In Four weddings and a funeral, was watching it and had to take some screencaps  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

CrazyLea (22-02-2008)

----------


## JustJodi

*She has such an expressive face doesn't she??? I have grown to like her in  Holby over the seasons she has been in there,, her character is showing so many of her different sides,, I am enjoying her as Connie.. had no idea she was in 4 weddings and a funeral  *

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I know! She's great, she's only in it for like one scene I think (I haven't watched the whole thing) Hope she stays in Holby for ages he characters great too  :Stick Out Tongue: 

More screencaps. I love Nadine/Maddy's expressions too  :Stick Out Tongue:  Sorry for the many screencaps..I found a really old episode from last year and screencapped that too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Me and Lea agree...they are in lurrve  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## CrazyLea

Sorry I didn't upload them! My computer went nuts last night!!! Only just got on here aswell! Apart from half an hour earlier!! 

THANKS for these. I lurve them! Especially the Maddy ones!!!!!!  :Big Grin: . You are awesome! 

Also yes Jac and Joseph are most definately in love  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------

StarsOfCCTV (26-02-2008)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:Stick Out Tongue:  It's alright only took 10 mins to upload  :Big Grin:  I forsee Maddy banners from you Lea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from 'Whatever it takes'

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from 'Seperate lives'

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## JustJodi

*thanks so much sweetie for posting these superb screen caps,.. they are much appreciated !!!!*

----------

StarsOfCCTV (04-10-2008)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Thanks  :Big Grin:  I'm going to do a big catchup today and put up the last 3 episodes.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from 'Leave it to God'

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from 'No breaks on the midnight express' Part 1

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from 'No breaks on the midnight express' Part 2.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from 'Mad World'

----------

